# Suggestions on ladies boots?



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha...your experience with the Casas sounds EXACTLY like mine! :thumbsdown: Sorry!

You really just need to try on every boot you can in order to find the one that fits perfectly. I replaced my Casas with Salomon Ivys - LOVE them! Very comfortable, no pressure points, much more support, warm, etc. If you want an even stiffer boot, the Kianas are also very nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Vans offers a number of boot that I think have what you are looking for in Boa or lace. Great heel hold, supportive footbeds, and a pretty roomy toe box! You should put as many brands on your feet to see what work best for you!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My girlfriend has ridden the Kianas all season and she loves them. Comfy enough that she laces up and doesn't unlace until the end of the day. Only thing is that her insoles looked pretty beat up after only about 6 days so we replaced them with pink superfeet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Haha...your experience with the Casas sounds EXACTLY like mine! :thumbsdown: Sorry!
> 
> You really just need to try on every boot you can in order to find the one that fits perfectly. I replaced my Casas with Salomon Ivys - LOVE them! Very comfortable, no pressure points, much more support, warm, etc. If you want an even stiffer boot, the Kianas are also very nice.




Salomon Ivy is amazinggggg. I've got a salomon ivy deck and I love it.
I personally have salomon everything except for my boots, I rock a pair of northwave Devine's.
I've never seen anyone with northwave boots, so I'd imagine they're tough to come across. I bought my boots from a friend of mine and they're amazing. I normally destroy my boots and have to get a new pair every season. I have about 6 pairs of snowboard boots sitting in my closet. My Northwaves haven't failed me at alllll. They've lasted me through 3 season, and I doubt it'll see many more cuz I rode the shit out of them. Very comfy, and very light.
I do not recommend burtons. I bought a pair of Burton Moto's a few years back and they didn't last me the entire season. I tore those things apart.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Mere said:


> Salomon Ivy is amazinggggg. I've got a salomon ivy deck and I love it.
> I personally have salomon everything except for my boots, I rock a pair of northwave Devine's.
> I've never seen anyone with northwave boots, so I'd imagine they're tough to come across. I bought my boots from a friend of mine and they're amazing. I normally destroy my boots and have to get a new pair every season. I have about 6 pairs of snowboard boots sitting in my closet. My Northwaves haven't failed me at alllll. They've lasted me through 3 season, and I doubt it'll see many more cuz I rode the shit out of them. Very comfy, and very light.
> I do not recommend burtons. I bought a pair of Burton Moto's a few years back and they didn't last me the entire season. I tore those things apart.


I wouldn't write off Burton boots just based on the Motos, I also had Motos and didn't like them much. They are a low-end boot. Now I'm wearing Burton Hails and love them, much better than the DC boots I was wearing. As far as women's boots, my daughter just got the 2011 Sapphire and says they are very comfy and have great heel hold. It took her a day or two to break them in but now they are great.


----------



## sage (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I recently went to a few shops and all of them said I was most likely wearing boots that were one size too big. The boots I currently have, fit fine at the store but after packing out, not so much.

Since it's end of season, there aren't many sizes left to try, so I'm just gonna wait 'till the start of next season to look again.



lilfoot1598 said:


> I replaced my Casas with Salomon Ivys - LOVE them! Very comfortable, no pressure points, much more support, warm, etc. If you want an even stiffer boot, the Kianas are also very nice.


I saw the Salomon Kiana and at first glance, saw how narrow the heel was, which was a plus :thumbsup:

I tried the Salomon Ivy but felt my heels lifting still. Just learned that there's a Salomon store in my area so hopefully they'll have a larger range of boot models available to try.



Rufus said:


> As far as women's boots, my daughter just got the 2011 Sapphire and says they are very comfy and have great heel hold. It took her a day or two to break them in but now they are great.


Thanks for mentioning the Sapphire, haven't seen many reviews on them but now they're on my radar when boot-shopping next time. I was also hoping to try the Burton Sapphire, Emerald and Q.



Edwin S. Darden said:


> Vans offers a number of boot that I think have what you are looking for in Boa or lace. Great heel hold, supportive footbeds, and a pretty roomy toe box!





Mere said:


> I personally have salomon everything except for my boots, I rock a pair of northwave Devine's... My Northwaves haven't failed me at alllll. They've lasted me through 3 season, and I doubt it'll see many more cuz I rode the shit out of them. Very comfy, and very light.


Hmm, never considered Vans and Northwave, I'll keep those in mind now. I came across a couple of Northwave boots at a store once but I honestly glanced over them, I seemed more focused on the Salomons and Burtons at the time.



sook said:


> My girlfriend has ridden the Kianas all season and she loves them. Comfy enough that she laces up and doesn't unlace until the end of the day. Only thing is that her insoles looked pretty beat up after only about 6 days so we replaced them with pink superfeet.


Glad you mentioned that! I was considering getting some good insoles and see if that would help, in addition to getting new boots. I'm all about comfort riding this upcoming winter - no more unlacing my boots 'cuz they were uncomfortable.


----------

